# Growing Japanese Maple Trees from seeds



## lovbnstoned (Nov 28, 2013)

i've tryed to grow Japanes Maple Trees from seeds n having problems getting them started has anyone had any luck Growing them???


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 28, 2013)

The seeds need a long period of cold prior to germination. It's called stratification. Seed stratification mimics natural conditions where the seed is cold in the ground for several months before warming up in the spring. Stratification can be done in a cold frame or a refrigerator.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 28, 2013)

i thank ya for the info

may U stay safe n peaceful


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

did that n didn't work,, do U have any other suggestions ??


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 1, 2014)

I only have Silver Maple seeds around here and they don't need any help getting started lol.

Have you tried planting a couple seeds outside and then transplant the seedling out of the ground?


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 1, 2014)

HipsterDoofus said:


> The seeds need a long period of cold prior to germination. It's called stratification. Seed stratification mimics natural conditions where the seed is cold in the ground for several months before warming up in the spring. Stratification can be done in a cold frame or a refrigerator.



I haven't had any luck getting bloodgood maples to pop unless the seeds are strated for 3 months or more.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

i've had Japanese maple seeds, in soil in fridge for 3 months, but never got any results.
 how u do ur's n where do u get ur seeds at ??


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 2, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> i've had Japanese maple seeds, in soil in fridge for 3 months, but never got any results.
> how u do ur's n where do u get ur seeds at ??



I just store the seeds in the fridge, no soil.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 2, 2014)

ook i'll try just seeds in thfridge,, thanks for the info


----------



## bbr7515 (Jan 12, 2015)

i use a wet paper towel and place in a ziplock bag and put in fridge for about 5 weeks, works for me, but im growing Royal Empress tree that way


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 13, 2015)

i apprecate the info thanks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 5, 2015)

i have several small japanese maples that i have saved from my lawnmover. one that is about 14 years old now that is very happy and very dwarfish. it is only about 3 ft tall. i had it in a 2 gallon pot for about 8 years. left it outside year round but would plant it in the ground in the pot to winter. the way i get them is i find the little plants near my main japanese maple around mid-spring and i pop them out of the lawn and into some pots. i keep them in relative shade for the first year to let them take root.


----------



## Ruffy (Feb 24, 2015)

I place mine in dirt 1/4inch down, place out side and put maple leaves on the pots to hold moisture ect, then in spring they will pop on their own if its cold like Canada. remove leaves and allow to grow,


----------

